# Sportfotos



## Cape (9. April 2004)

Ich fotografiere oft beim Fußball. Meine Camera ist die Sony DSC 828. Meine Frage ist, wie muss ich die camera einstellen, dass die Spieler im Vordergrund scharf sind und der Hintergrund unscharf? Wenn ich fotografiere, ist meistens der Hintergrund auch scharf. Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Cape


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (9. April 2004)

Dazu musst du (sofern möglich), eine möglichst große Blendenöffnung einstellen, ergo eine möglichst kleine Blendenzahl. (2-5)


----------



## Madin (16. April 2004)

Mit der 828 wirst du da nicht viel erreichen können. Du bräuchtest da schon eine DSLR, da du mit deiner "kompakten" Digi keine Tiefenschärfe erzeugen kannst.


----------



## Cape (16. April 2004)

vielen dank für die antworten


----------



## Lord-Lance (16. April 2004)

äh sorry, Madin. Aber mit der 828 kann man doch Tiefenschärfe erzeugen. Ich habe eine und ich hab das auch schon mehrfach probiert. 
Oder wie nennst du das hier:


----------



## Madin (18. April 2004)

So extrem ist die Tiefenschärfe auch nicht ...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (18. April 2004)

Ich glaube ihr verwechselt da was.... das was ihr meint , ist Tiefen*un*schärfe ... Tiefenschärfe hat man bei jeder normalen Digitalkamera mehr als genug. 

Tiefenschärfe (bzw. Schärfentiefe) ist der Bereich des Fotos, der scharf ist... und der soll ja recht klein sein, damit man möglichst nur das Objekt scharf sieht, was man zeigen möchte.


----------



## Madin (18. April 2004)

Recht hast du. Hab mich verschrieben.


----------



## DrFloyd (19. April 2004)

wenn möglich auch den autofokus abschalten und den schärfenbereich selbst einstellen.


----------

